# How to determine Russian syllable?



## WooDragon

Hello, Could anyone tell me how to determine Russian syllable?
Does it have any rule to do determining?

Thanks


----------



## Hoax

Hm, at school we are taught to clap 
I bet there is still better way for that =)


One of the theories says that syllable is how many sounds you prononce making one expiration. Try to pronounce some word deviding it with help of expirations and check what sounds will go together in one expiration. F.e. try "пропаганда".
There are as many syllables as vowells in the word.


----------



## Kolan

WooDragon said:


> Hello, Could anyone tell me how to determine Russian syllable?
> Does it have any rule to do determining?


At least, it must contain a vowel, and only one.


----------



## vox05

Kolan said:


> At least, it must contain a vowel, and only one.



Vowel _sound_. hint - спец*иа*льность.


----------



## Kolan

vox05 said:


> vowel _sound_. Hint - спец*иа*льность.


Ну, а что это меняет? В современной стандартной русской речи нет дифтонгов, их последние фонетические остатки исчезли окончательно вместе с отменой буквы _ять_.


----------



## Hoax

vox05 said:


> vowel _sound_. Hint - спец*иа*льность.


 
а что Вас смущает? Если по школьной программе, то ученик разделит это слово на спе-ци-аль-ность. Дальше школьной программы, думаю, изучающему язык идти не стоит (если он только хочет стать учителем или работу какую-то пишет). А если уж идти дальше, то слогообразующими могут быть еще и сонорные согласные.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> слогообразующими могут быть еще и сонорные согласные.


Всё-таки, не в современном РЯ.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Всё-таки, не в современном РЯ.


Спорно. Некоторые считают, что и в современно РЯ.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Спорно. Некоторые считают, что и в современно РЯ.


Ну кто, например?


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> Ну кто, например?


 
http://lib.ru/PROZA/USPENSKIJ_L/bukwy.txt


> ...после глухих согласных _"р"_ либо теряет
> звонкость, либо превращается в согласный слогообразующий, что не редкость во
> многих славянских языках, но непривычно выглядит в системе русского языка.
> Вслушайтесь, как звучит слово "театр" или "психиатр", и вы согласитесь,
> что иной поэт не отказался бы пририфмовать к одному из них слово
> "гладиатор", а к другому "плагиатор"...
> Правда, слова все эти -- не русские... И все же в слове "театр" именно
> в русской речи это _"тр"_ образует целый слог. Ну, скажем, "слогоид".


 
http://www.langust.ru/review/lang_h04.shtml


> Но слоги могут и не иметь гласного, напр., в отчестве Ивановна [i-va-n-na] или в междометиях «кс-кс», «тссс». Согласные могут быть слогообразующими, если они сонанты или находятся между двумя согласными.


 
http://www.fos.ru/foreign/8545.html


> Следует отметить, что в языках слогообразующими могут быть не только гласные и сонантны, но и другие согласные.
> Так в русском языке в зависимости от ритмики словоформы в определенных позициях взрывные и фрикативные согласные могут быть и слогообразующими.


----------



## Kolan

Хорошо, спасибо за ссылки и проведённую работу по их сбору (у нас здесь, правда, как-то не сложилась добрая традиция благодарить оппонента за это, хотя поиск - занятие трудоёмкое). Давайте разберёмся по каждому пункту доказательств.





hoax said:


> http://www.fos.ru/foreign/8545.html
> quote:
> Следует отметить, что в языках слогообразующими могут быть не только гласные и сонантны, но и другие согласные.
> Так в русском языке в зависимости от ритмики словоформы в определенных позициях взрывные и фрикативные согласные могут быть и слогообразующими.


Автор ограничивается декларативным утверждением без единого доказательного примера на русском. Хотя бы один такой слог?





hoax said:


> http://www.langust.ru/review/lang_h04.shtml
> quote:
> Но слоги могут и не иметь гласного, напр., в отчестве Ивановна [i-va-n-na] или в междометиях «кс-кс», «тссс». Согласные могут быть слогообразующими, если они сонанты или находятся между двумя согласными.


С _отчеством _будет отдельное разбирательство несколько позже, а в том, что касается нечленораздельных звуков типа "*кс-кс*", "*тссс*" (а также "*бззз*", "*жжжж*", "*шшшш*", "*мммм*" и других), то тот факт, что они записаны русским алфавитом, словами русской речи их не делает.





hoax said:


> http://lib.ru/proza/uspenskij_l/bukwy.txt
> quote:
> ...после глухих согласных _"р"_ либо теряет
> звонкость, либо превращается в согласный слогообразующий, что не редкость во
> многих славянских языках, но непривычно выглядит в системе русского языка.
> Вслушайтесь, как звучит слово "театр" или "психиатр", и вы согласитесь,
> что иной поэт не отказался бы пририфмовать к одному из них слово
> "гладиатор", а к другому "плагиатор"...
> Правда, слова все эти -- не русские... И все же в слове "театр" именно
> в русской речи это _"тр"_ образует целый слог. Ну, скажем, "слогоид".


Скажем так: *педиатрам *просто не повезло с названием их специальности по-русски. По части коверкания народом орфографии в этом чуждом слове трудно найти более впечатляющий пример. Гугл (для смеха) даёт 49 тыс. ссылок. В этом смысле _гладиаторам _и _плагиаторам _проще. Коверкание *театра *на удивление минимально, но, впрочем, и оно эксплуатируется иными современными поэтами, падкими на "слогоиды", за неимением лучшего.

*Стихи. Современная литература - поэзия. Стихи на конкурсы, анонсы ...*
Весь мир - *театор, *а ты в нем *негор*, допивай свой *литор*, *...* Вот так наш русский Иван со своим "весь мир - *театор*" вырубил проклятую железку. *...*
www.obshelit.ru/works/2312/ - 26k


----------



## Hoax

Спасибо за спасибо, найти их не было проблемо, дело пяти минут.
Надеюсь, доказоно, что вопрос спорный, мы же вроде с Вами спорим или нет? =)
Можно продолжать, но честно говоря лень, да еще и в субботу =) Будет время, может поищу что-то более существенное =) Пойду лучше в кино, Бангкок Денджерес смотреть, видел кто-нибудь? В личку напишите, может другой фильм выберу, если не поздно  =)


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Спасибо за спасибо, найти их не было проблемо, дело пяти минут.
> Надеюсь, доказоно, что вопрос спорный, мы же вроде с Вами спорим или нет? =)


Я сам люблю ковыряться в таких вещах, но в данном случае больших споров в лингвистике на эту тему нет. Самое лучшее, что можно из них выудить, это понятие "*слогоид*". А это вроде как _*гуманоид*_ супротив *гомо сапиенса*. 

С отчеством *Иванна* дело, на мой взгляд, обстоит так. Ввиду выпадения -*ов*- из *Ивановна* слогоделение меняется так, что слогораздел проходит в этом слове между двумя *н*, а это и создаёт иллюзию звучания отдельного слога. Звук, изображаемый буквой "*н*", можно даже петь, как если бы это была гласная. В творчестве Владимира Высоцкого, в частности, это довольно заметно, и в фильмах в том числе, там, где он поёт.

А сейчас стало столько всякого кино, что просто обескураживает. И никто не поёт звук "*н*".


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Я сам люблю ковыряться в таких вещах, но в данном случае больших споров в лингвистике на эту тему нет. Самое лучшее, что можно из них выудить, это понятие "*слогоид*". А это вроде как _*гуманоид*_ супротив *человека*. _- Ты, Каштанка, насекомое существо и больше ничего. Супротив человека ты все равно, что плотник супротив столяра..._
> 
> С отчеством *Иванна* дело, на мой взгляд, обстоит так. Ввиду выпадения -*ов*- из *Ивановна* слогоделение меняется так, что слогораздел проходит в этом слове между двумя *н*, а это и создаёт иллюзию звучания отдельного слога. Звук, изображаемый буквой "*н*", можно даже петь, как если бы это была гласная. В творчестве Владимира Высоцкого, в частности, это довольно заметно, и в фильмах в том числе, там, где он поёт.
> 
> А сейчас стало столько всякого кино, что просто обескураживает. И никто не поёт звук "*н*".


Просто искать что-то на эту тему надо не в интернете, а в библиотеке, а мне, к сожалению, до нее девять часов лететь.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Просто искать что-то на эту тему надо не в интернете, а в библиотеке, а мне, к сожалению, до нее девять часов лететь.


В Интернете всё равно плавают какие-то отзвуки и зацепки. Я искал тоже на эту тему, но серьёзной аргументации, достойной обсуждения, как-то не находится.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> В Интернете всё равно плавают какие-то отзвуки и зацепки. Я искал тоже на эту тему, но серьёзной аргументации, достойной обсуждения, как-то не находится.


Верю, что в библиотеке бы нашлось, что обсудить =)
вот еще
http://www.neuch.ru/referat/48225.html


> Так напр. русское «ко́поть» часто произносится с пропуском неударного «о», но с сохранением двусложности.


 
http://www.speakrus.ru/56/f5660.htm#4


> как вы в поэтической речи воспринимаете слова "октябрь", "корабль" и т.п. -- как двух- или трехсложные? У Пушкина, сколь мне видно, всегда два слога. Между тем, у Мандельштама мне где-то встречалось (но не помню в каком стихотворении) и сокращение строки на слог ради озвучивания псевдослога.


 
http://www.vseslova.ru/index.php?dictionary=bes&word=sonant


> Сонант - (от лат . sonans - звучащий),1) согласный звук, способный выступать в качестве слогообразующего (напр., [м] в русском междометии "гм", [р] в сербском трг - "рынок", [l] в чешском vlk - "волк").2) То же, что сонорный согласный.


Без примеров конечно, но ссылаются-то на БЭС, значит не все так просто =)


----------



## Kolan

*Хм...*


hoax said:


> http://www.vseslova.ru/index.php?dictionary=bes&word=sonant
> quote:
> Без примеров конечно, но ссылаются-то на БЭС, значит не все так просто =)Сонант - (от лат . Sonans - звучащий),1) согласный звук, способный выступать в качестве слогообразующего (напр., [м] в *русском междометии "гм"*, [р] в сербском трг - "рынок", [l] в чешском vlk - "волк").2) То же, что сонорный согласный. Без примеров конечно, но ссылаются-то на БЭС, значит не все так просто =)


 
*"Гм"* - нечленораздельный звук из глубин пищевода. Его произнести и тянуть "м" можно вообще не открывая рта. А попробуйте высказать что-нибудь членораздельное с закрытым ртом!



hoax said:


> http://www.speakrus.ru/56/f5660.htm#4
> 
> quote:
> как вы в поэтической речи воспринимаете слова "октябрь", "корабль" и т.п. -- как двух- или трехсложные? У Пушкина, сколь мне видно, всегда два слога. Между тем, у Мандельштама мне где-то встречалось (но не помню в каком стихотворении) и сокращение строки на слог ради озвучивания псевдослога.


Найти бы сию загадочную цитату из Мандельштама. Если автор не помнит, в каком месте, то должен же он помнить хотя бы само ключевое слово, то самое, которое Мандельштам якобы сократил. Я понимаю, что _пойди туда, не знаю куда_ может быть ещё и выполнимо, но искать при этом _то, не знаю что_ - это уже слишком.



hoax said:


> http://www.neuch.ru/referat/48225.html
> вот еще
> quote:
> Так напр. русское «*ко́поть*» часто произносится с пропуском неударного «о», но с сохранением двусложности.


Произносится - может быть, и да, но на письме редукции нет. А мы рассматриваем как раз обратный случай - редукция на письме при сохранении конвенционального слога. Ср. "*ёптыть*"


----------



## WooDragon

Hi, thanks for everyone whom answer me.
But, I am a beginner.
So, Could anyone answer me in English, please?

Thx


----------



## iglesias

I am interested in the syllabification in Russian,too.
Ex:
If .. -V1-C1-C2-C3-C4-V2-.. (V: Vowel, C: Consonant),
how to determine the four consonants  (C1~C4)  which belong to  the previous syllable (V1) or the next syllable (V2) ?
There are five possibility.(/?)
(1) V1  /  C1+C2+C3+C4+V2
(2) V1+C1   /  C2+C3+C4+V2
(3) V1+C1+C2  /  C3+C4+V2
(4) V1+C1+C2+C3  /  C4+V2
(5) V1+C1+C2+C3+C4  /  V2
Are there fixed rules in Russian??


----------------------------------------------------
Of course, there are some different cases.
Ex:
(1) ..V1+C1+C2+C3+V2..
(2) ..V1+C1+C2+V2..
(3) ..V1+C1+V2..


----------



## Kolan

Мне вот неожиданно пришёл в голову парадоксальный пример слога без гласной, представляющий собой лексическую единицу, слово, вынужденно произносимое с купюрой под определённым религиозным запретом ("не возмеши имени Господа *Б-га* твоего всуе", 3-я заповедь), например, при чтении вслух русского перевода Торы, экземпляр которого недавно попал мне в руки от раввина синагоги горских евреев в Монреале.

Гласную в слове *Б-г* по этим правилам выговаривать нельзя, но всё же само слово приходится произносить при молении. Вот и получается, в виде компромисса, что слог есть, а гласной нет, пусть и в принудительном порядке. На иврите, как я понимаю, проще: религиозные евреи шепчут _"Яхве"_ целиком, но еле-еле, чтобы только чуть доходило до ушей самого декламатора во время молитвы. 

Десять Божиих заповедей :: Нравственное богословие :: Богословие *...* 
*Не поминай имени Господа* Бога *твоего всуе*. Что? Разве есть такие, кто смеет *поминать всуе* страшное и таинственное *имя Господа* Бога Всевышнего? *...*
www.portal-slovo.ru/rus/theology/6245/10036/ - 36k


----------

